# Personal Challenge to gain 22lbs in 12 weeks



## SkinnyFish (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ive a hard gainer who has trained many years but could only ever get ripped as I never eat that much but trained really hard but the wrong way for mass as i was doing 3 x 10 etc. Wasn't getting the size or results I wanted so I decided to give up. This was 12 months ago. Now ive looked in the mirror and realise I need a Change im 146lb (10stone 6) and want to get to my dream target of 168 (12 stone) Ive done alot of research and realised I how I need to train (low reps heavy weights, deads, squats etc) and that I need to eat ALOT. Here is what I plan to eat each day for the next 12 weeks:

Mass Gain Diet:

9am - Meal 1 - Quakers Oats, True Mass Shake, Banana

12pm - Meal 2 - Scrambled ( 3 eggs) on Toast, Yogurt, Androbolix 2000 tabs (test booster)

1pm - Gym - True Mass Shake (only on training days)

3pm - Meal 3 - Tuna and Rice, Banana

5pm - Meal 4 - 2 x Jacket Potato, True Mass Shake

8pm - Meal 5 - 2x Chicken Breasts with Rice/ Pasta

11pm - Meal 6 - Peanut Butter on Toast, True Mass Shake, Yogurt, Androbolix 2000

Quakers Oats (50g ): 5.5g Protien, 30g Carbs, 4g Fat, 178 cals

Banana: 1g, 27g, Nil, 105

Slice of Bread : 4.2g, 18.5g, 1.1g, 103

Egg: 7.6g, Trace, 7.6g, 103

Yogurt: 6g, 16.4g, 4.5g 130

True Mass shake (2 scoops): 34g, 46g, 5.5g, 410

Tuna: 25g, Nil, 0.5g, 105

Rice: 8.8g, 77g, 8.8g, 428

Potato (100g): 3g, 21g, Nil, 93

Chicken Breast (per 100g): 22g, Nil, 3.2g, 116

Peanut Better (20g): 5.4, 2.8, 9.2, 117

I worked out this is roughly 5000 cals per day. Would really appreciate if people with more experience could give me some feedback

Thanks

Matt


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Think your doing to many shakes and not enough good food mate.

Why the big gap 9am till 12?


----------



## SkinnyFish (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## SkinnyFish (Jan 9, 2011)

Above are the pictures of me on day 1. I will upload new pics every 4 weeks to show my progress and do weight updates ever week.

My Height is 6ft FWIW


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

animal adam said:


> Think your doing to many shakes and not enough good food mate.
> 
> Why the big gap 9am till 12?


3 hour gaps don't matter but he's got to start hitting his macro targets for extended periods of time and not just a couple days with real food like you said


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a good friend of mine who started a journal the same time as me last year and lasted all of a day 

I have been through this with him privately using the bulking calculator that Diggy sent me a while back and gave him a plan to start working from as a guideline.

He is 6ft, 147lbs and works out 4x per week which according to this calc gives him a BMR of 1713.

With his activity level being moderate it increases to 2655 so I said to increase to 3155 and he should see a weight increase of 1lb per week giving him a lean bulk. He wanted to go quicker so adding another 500 making 3655 should see a 2lbs per week increase and all being well he would hit his target within the 12 week period.

I suggested a 40/40/20 split which I thought would be ok (If that's bad I know someone will be able to suggest something more optimal)

So to gain 2lbs per week he'd need

*365.5g/1462cals* from Protein

*365.5g/1462cals* from Carbs

*81g/731cals* from Fats

I'm guessing these things are all very person dependent so may vary somewhat, I believed it would be a good base to start from and then he could alter it by a few hundred cals a day depending on what happened.

I said to work out so that he got most of his protein from steak, chicken, fish or other meats. His carbs from rice/pasta/potato, the fats would come easily enough with the amount of food he should be eating and it's easy enough to top up with good fats if not.

I'm useless at dieting and thus find myself sitting at the same weight I was a year ago having setout on my attempts at the same time as Matt then. I have had a rather disjointed year where my training was interrupted and I had long periods where I followed no diet at all.

I hope I wasn't too far off in what I suggested to him and would appreciate if some of you more knowledgeable guys would throw some advice his way on the promise that I will wrap a crutch around his head in Vegas this summer if he hasn't stuck to it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey dude , I'm 6'1 and was under 13st a few years ago, I know how it feels to be tall and thin, my advice would be to add more food , add chicken or fish in to every meal, I would have 4 meals and still have 2 mass shakes pwo and before bed...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Your best bet would be to swap your training around, instead of training 4 times a week, drop it to 3 times a week, concentrate on basic compound lifts (bench press and flyes for chest, T-Bar row and pull downs for back, sholuder press, squats etc), dont worry about isolation training, and look at the push/pull/legs routine, there are several articles on UK-M One of Britain's top amateurs is currently using this in his prep for his run at the Nabba Universe, if it works for him, its going to work for you. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/160900-my-final-year-journey.html

Given your current weight as TMS says you should be looking to gain maybe 1-2 lbs per week (an extra 500 - 100 calories per day) and more than this and it will be fat, and then when you come to lose it, you will take that hard earned muscle as well. IMO 500 cals per day is too hight for you, you will start wobbling on that diet!  When I was training properly 20 years ago and prepping several national level champs, I was eating 4500 per day, and was geared up as well, even with this I was gaining some fat, and I was a good 4 stone heavier than you so my Base Metabolic Rate was higher as well.

On your diet, overall calories and macros during the day is what is important. Space them evenly, but whether it is 4,5,6 or 7 meals a day is probably unimportant as you are looking to gain weight, not compete at the Olympia.

I know sometimes it is difficult when you have trouble gaining, I was 11 stone for ages when I started, then I made my routine simpler, mor big compound lifts, and I started growing like a weed.

Good luck though, whatever you decide to do.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

good luck with this mate


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Im a hard gainer too, it is very soul destroying at times! My plan is the strong lift 5 x 5 routine and diet is 3 proper meals a day and 3 homemade shakes, both contain proper food, shakes around 1400cals each lol.

You need to remember that jumping from 1700cals to almost 4000cals is a **** load of proper food eating, i cant do it, and beleave me iv tryed, i had to build up small amounts each week. best of luck and hope you can acheive your goals


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

SkinnyFish said:


> View attachment 75591
> View attachment 75592
> View attachment 75593


Why are there 2 bits of White bread hanging from your shorts?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Good lord almighty why we sending all those millions of pounds to Africa each year when we still have cases of famine in this country.

Come and live with me for a week mate and i will teach you how to eat, not sensibley but my god i justwant to see you eat a proper meal.

All the best with your goals though, and good on your for putting up details and seeking guidance.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

enjoy your 20 pounds of fat


----------

